# *Survey*--- MBTI Types & Addictions, Mental Disorders, and Personality Disorders



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey all, I created a survey comparing MBTI types with various mental disorders, addictions, and personality disorders. The survey is anonymous and is being used solely for the purpose of personal research (I’m not affiliated with any company, and it’s not being used for a University program either- although I am a Psychology student). Instead, it’s being used to build upon or alter my own theories. Again, it’s anonymous, and I will not ask for your name or any personal information beyond MBTI type and questions relating to mental health and addiction.

Thank you to all who choose to participate. It’s a very short survey and shouldn’t take longer than one minute to complete. Also, if you have any suggestions regarding making the survey more comprehensive or exact, I appreciate feedback (there’s a paragraph at the end of the survey where you can leave suggestions or thoughts).

Please answer honestly... if you ever feel uncomfortable with a question just don't answer (only three are mandatory), or close the survey. You can feel free to share this survey with anyone who might be interested in taking it (although it is a requirement that they know about MBTI and have a decent grasp of what type they would be). 

Please Click Here if you wish to take the survey (the site is surveymonkey). Thanks again.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Out of 230 something responses, I still do not have ANY from ESFJ, and I have less than 5 from ISFJ, and ESTJ. So, with that said, if any individuals from those types would mind filling out the survey, I'd really appreciate it! (Or if you know anyone of those types who would like to).


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Allyrah said:


> Out of 230 something responses, I still do not have ANY from ESFJ


You have one now, if you still didn't yet.


----------

